

Thank You, HN - adamgedde

Yesterday, I submitted a post regarding the loss of Luke Bucklin and his sons in a plane crash last week. (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1861964). The show of support for the Bucklin family and crew at The Nerdery is absolutely amazing.<p>To all of you in the HN community, thank you.
======
daeken
I didn't see the post initially, and I didn't know Luke personally, but it's a
shame to see someone with his nature go; my condolences to his family and
friends -- I can't even imagine their feelings.

But this is one of the reasons why I love HN. Rather than just a group of
like-minded people, we have one of the most incredible, supporting, helpful
communities I've ever seen. Thank you for posting your eulogy, and thank you
to everyone on HN for doing your part to build such a great community.

~~~
adamgedde
Couldn't agree more. The support from HN has been incredible, and I know that
all involved appreciate it tremendously. Thanks for your comment.

------
chanux
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1861964>

------
jbseek
Thanks Adamgedde I support the community of hackers everywhere. And especially
to lose such a towering figure within our community it's definitely painful.

condolences to the family.

